

Ask HN: New MacBook for iOS development - johntramonta

I think the new MacBook is a super beautiful computer and would love to get one. My only tradeoff is if its good for running Xcode.
======
superiortoyou
I have been wondering the same. I went to the Apple store and none of the
employees had heard of Xcode...

